# Restroom Breaks?



## Dart (Jan 6, 2008)

Watching the TdF today with my wife and daughter and saw the riders pick up lunch bags mid-ride. Of course it prompted the question, "What do they do when they have to go to the restroom?" I didn't have an answer.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

They either pee off their bikes, or stop get off and do it on the side of the road


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

There are a few ways in which a rider can take a "Nature Break" as Phil Ligget would call it.

1. The rider can ride the the front of the peloton and let everyone know they are going to take a break, they sprint 30 seconds or so ahead and then just jump off on the side of the road and take a break. Hopefully the peloton has not already raced by and they can get back on without too much effort.

2. Sometimes during a race a train may be blocking the road. The riders will have to wait. It is quite comical during these instances as 180 riders just drop their bikes and start going on the side of the road, fans or no. 

3. They just go on the bike. At 3:08 of the movie attached you see a couple of riders holding one riders bike. The third rider has whipped it out and is just going. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSm6m61QbGs&feature=related

For obvious reasons whenever a camera picks these scenes up they either cut to commercial (in the case of a train stoppage) or they cut to another camera view. Sometimes Ligget gets all excited when someone goes off the front thinking it might be a breakaway, then the rider just stops and starts going. Ligget then goes "Oh, well, just another nature break." Its pretty funny.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

One of the pluses of being a guy - the world is your urinal (though not usually publicly!).


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Dart said:


> Watching the TdF today with my wife and daughter and saw the riders pick up lunch bags mid-ride. Of course it prompted the question, "What do they do when they have to go to the restroom?" I didn't have an answer.


What the others have said. Plus, there's a gentlemen's agreement where riders will not attack the main field if they decide to pull over to relieve themselves. The same thing applies to the feed zone.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

most often they just pull over and go when they are in the middle of no where. They can get fined for doing it with crowds around but that is quite rare.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

Ya know how Gatorade has those motorcycles that pull up with water bottles and allow the riders to take one? A company like Depends should have motorcycles that pull up with a mobile restroom that would allow them to drain the main vein without getting off the bike.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

What if that have to do number 2? Has anyone ever done that while riding?


----------



## Dart (Jan 6, 2008)

Jason1500 said:


> What if that have to do number 2? Has anyone ever done that while riding?


I wonder if there is video of teammates holding the bike while a rider is reading the paper.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Jason1500 said:


> What if that have to do number 2? Has anyone ever done that while riding?


Bobke relates of story about this in one of his books - pretty funny.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Jason1500 said:


> What if that have to do number 2? Has anyone ever done that while riding?


Well, a lot of guys can probably hold it if we're not talking about the "Hershey Squirts." Otherwise, they have little choice but to soil their chamoises. Elite runners crap themselves. It's either that or miss out on a win and a huge payday.

I've heard Bobke's story (from Bobke II, I believe). It's quite hilarious!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Dart said:


> I wonder if there is video of teammates holding the bike while a rider is reading the paper.:thumbsup:


I almost had my own nature break when I read that. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> Well, a lot of guys can probably hold it if we're not talking about the "Hershey Squirts." Otherwise, they have little choice but to soil their chamoises. Elite runners crap themselves. It's either that or miss out on a win and a huge payday.
> 
> I've heard Bobke's story (from Bobke II, I believe). It's quite hilarious!


Although for elite runners it's never on purpose.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I thought I saw that a rider received a fine for "incorrect comportment" on stage 6 (I think). He likely got that for peeing in front of spectators.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Jason1500 said:


> What if that have to do number 2? Has anyone ever done that while riding?


That actually happened to Greg Lemond during the 1990 Tour. The story is just awful and I won't repeat it here. But hey, he went on to win that Tour so...


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Let's hear it...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dart said:


> Watching the TdF today with my wife and daughter and saw the riders pick up lunch bags mid-ride. Of course it prompted the question, "What do they do when they have to go to the restroom?" I didn't have an answer.


Riders can be seen on TV every day pulling over to the side of the road for a "Break Naturelle" during quiet times of the race. The yellow jersey Kirchen pulled over today.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

epiphany:until now i didn't understand why i saw a rider on a TdF stage ride out in front of the peloton, sweep to the other side of the road and stop.


----------



## Cross Chained (Jun 2, 2008)

The answer to bathroom breaks is addressed here. Scroll down about 1/3 to 1/2 of the way down the page.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Cross Chained said:


> The answer to bathroom breaks is addressed here. Scroll down about 1/3 to 1/2 of the way down the page.


Or he could just read the second answer here. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138306


----------



## Cross Chained (Jun 2, 2008)

brianmcg said:


> Or he could just read the second answer here. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138306


Some people like to have multiple sources for an answer. It's really not a big deal. I'm sure the OP will read your post.


----------



## Dart (Jan 6, 2008)

Versus showed the riders pulled over and answering the call today. It was about an hour & a half into the program. They were all sitting on the bike on the side of the road and taking care of business.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

There was a hysterical (at least to me!) shot from the final stage of the Tour last year. Since it was the last stage, the riders were all riding easy at the front. Some of the guys started laughing and one rider took off off the front and the other three or four guys just kept laughing their heads off. As they rolled on up the road, you could see the rider who had taken off jumping off his bike on the side of the road and running behind a tree. The guys at the front sort of pointed at him and kept on laughing. I figured that was a #2 moment. Probably more funny for the guys who kept on riding than for the guy who had to go behind a tree, but I thought it was pretty damn funny too.


----------



## brawndo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Wife needs answers*

Ok, so I'm trying to talk my wife into trying some longer charity rides, etc and she's really been into the tour this year, probably mostly because Lance is back, but either way, it's been nice to sit down and watch it with her for once.

As we started talking about doing some of the charity rides, I explained to her that unlike the tour, there were aid stations etc. for handling nature's issues. 

Well, she saw online that the women were racing in Italy, so she asked how the women handle nature's call. Answers need not be detailed, on the bike or off the bike is my question, I think....

Thanks in advance
(wow, what a first post)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

brawndo said:


> she saw online that the women were racing in Italy, so she asked how the women handle nature's call. Answers need not be detailed, on the bike or off the bike is my question, I think....


Women's races are never as long as men's so the women just wait. I can imagine the lineup at the end of a race though!
On longer general rides, women use the bushes (off the bike of course!)



> (wow, what a first post)


Not bad but I've seen better & worse


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Women's races are never as long as men's so the women just wait. I can imagine the lineup at the end of a race though!
> On longer general rides,* women use the bushes *(off the bike of course!)
> 
> 
> I'll leave that one alone.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jlandry said:


> I'll leave that one alone.


I explicitly said "*the* bushes".


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

In triathlon I believe it's customary to just pee your shorts. [It works fine.]

Having to dook during a race generally means something is wrong.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Mutual Agreement*



brawndo said:


> ...Well, she saw online that the women were racing in Italy, so she asked how the women handle nature's call. Answers need not be detailed, on the bike or off the bike is my question, I think....


Off the bike. Sometimes by mutual agreement the group will stop mid ride for a group pee alongside the road. Attacking during one of these stops would be poor form.

Can also wait for a lull in the race speed. My wife can hop off, pee and catch back on faster than some riders can get a wheel change. 

In most these cases relief is more important than discretion.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Off the bike. Sometimes by mutual agreement the group will stop mid ride for a group pee alongside the road. Attacking during one of these stops would be poor form.
> Can also wait for a lull in the race speed. My wife can hop off, pee and catch back on faster than some riders can get a wheel change.
> In most these cases relief is more important than discretion.


I think the UCI should make bib shorts mandatory for all women's events


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

brawndo said:


> Well, she saw online that the women were racing in Italy, so she asked how the women handle nature's call. Answers need not be detailed, on the bike or off the bike is my question, I think....
> 
> Thanks in advance
> (wow, what a first post)


I've DS'd women's UCI stage races and have seen it all. Bib straps undone through the sleeves (women are good at this) and then a quick stop on the side of the road (completely off the bicycle) and let her go.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> I think the UCI should make bib shorts mandatory for all women's events


Does not stop them. These are athletes.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

3 years ago, camera was dead on a rider, then the guy pulled out his junk and started peeing while riding.. there was full frontal for the entire globe to see.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> 3 years ago, camera was dead on a rider, then the guy pulled out his junk and started peeing while riding.. there was full frontal for the entire globe to see.


I'm so happy I missed that.  :blush2:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

during the recent summer games you caught brief glimpses of the women pulling over on the side of the road and copping a squat to take care of their business pretty interesting how quickly they dismounted and took care of it


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

On stage7 when Fabian got a puncture he let rip in full view of the camera. Must have had a lot of build up, the mechanic was well done by the time he finished and judging by the look on his face afterwards.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried peeing off the bike on a back road last summer. Jjjjjjjust about dumped it with my wang out. That wouldn't have been pretty...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I tried peeing off the bike on a back road last summer. Jjjjjjjust about dumped it with my wang out. That wouldn't have been pretty...


Pffttt that's nothing. You should try it while riding a fixed gear.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If women really have to go & stopping isn't an option, then we'll either figure out a creative way of on-bike peeing or just use the chamois.


----------



## Bob de Bob (Jul 4, 2012)

I also wondered about this. Seems there are a lot of cyclists who have had the misfortune to receive an early shower. 

I've actually just yesterday written a blog piece about this very subject.

chooflies.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/tour-de-france-and-bathroom-breaks.html


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

*From "Qual dich, du Sau!"*



> Ullrich had to go to the bathroom, the kind of stop for which a rider usually jumps off his bike and squats behind a bush. But only 20 km before the climb up Alpe d'Huez, that wasn't a possibility. Jens Heppner came up with the solution and picked up several baseball caps from the team auto. Riis and Brian Holm controlled the field from the front, and the rest of the magenta-clad riders surrounded their captain, one of them holding the cap into which he did his business. And the criticism? "A pro cyclist must normally not even think about such a thing, because the morning visit to the toilet is part of the normal routine. It is something which demands regular attention. If you want to get an unusual performance from your body, you have to eat and drink properly and go the toilet regularly."


http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/features/?id=2006/bolts_book


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

txzen said:


> www.cyclingnews.com - the world centre of cycling


After that, he better have split whatever prize money he won that year.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Here you go 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catheter


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Jason1500 said:


> What if that have to do number 2? Has anyone ever done that while riding?


How about Marcel Kittel and his little problem on stage 1?

https://twitter.com/marcelkittel/status/219863974622142464


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, you know, sh...aving cream happens!!!


----------

